# Ideas Please



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a wooded spot on the trail this year that I cannot seem to come up with anything for a good visual scare, or if not a scare then a good shiver. The trail is set up during 1863 with a Civil War battle going on at the top of the trail (it goes uphill into a field.) I have a hospital site, a jail site, cemetary, etc. but I need a visual on the edge of the woods that they will walk by. I have been looking at others sites but nothing is clicking--help!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about a southern bell type lady that is waiting for her man to return from the fighting. She holds his photograph or letters next to her heart as she waits.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> How about a southern bell type lady that is waiting for her man to return from the fighting. She holds his photograph or letters next to her heart as she waits.


I'm worried that came from you, DT.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm worried that came from you, DT.


Only worry Dr. if it came out of me from the wrong end. LOL.

Opps sorry PeeWee. Didn't mean to take over your thread. Please someone give Peewee some ideas.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

DT, I like your idea you could always have the womans back turned to everyone so you see what looks like a blonde woman in a nice dress holding a photo of her loved one and crying. when the people get close enough she turns around screams and is a corpse. Just my 2 cents Later all. :jol:


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I didn't mention I have a site where two witches are dressed as southern belles beckoning them to come to them as a creepy waltz plays. Keep the ideas coming Guys!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Do you have a backstory for your haunt, PeeWee? That might help us think of some more stuff.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Yep, check out the blog site, it's down in there somewhere, or the general idea for the whole thing. It is called DARK HOLLOW this year.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow...nice back story! After reading it, I think that you ought to come up with a way to make it look like several pairs of red eyes are peering out of the wooded area. Maybe accompanied by a sound effects loop of some ominous growls, scurrying noises, etc...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, PeeWee. How about a lost wounded solder lost on the edge of the woods. Trying to find his way back to his home. Problem is his legs were shot off in a battle and now he can never go home. And he was cursed by the witches that you spoke off. Their magic prevents the solder from ever getting back home.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW DT, that would be pretty bad wouldn't it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

PeeWeePinson said:


> WOW DT, that would be pretty bad wouldn't it?


I think so. Might be hard to come up with but I think you could do it. Make it so the top part floats but the legs drop to the ground. Have him cry out. "Help, I can't find my way home. I can't find my sweet Tammy lynn. I am lost without her!"


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

what about a windego? those creep in the woods and were legend during that time period.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

brings to mind the movie " Ravenous " a soldier eats a fellow soldier to survive and becomes a canibalistic monster.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey,

Chick...did you forget? What about a well? Have a voice of a child coming from the inside of the well crying, "Is anyone there? Help Me!" etc. You could make this well out of a plastic trash can and styrofoam. I've seen the How-To on a website. 
Of course, you KNOW where the well idea came from and I'm not talking Samara.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

THAT'S IT!!! I forgot all about that Emp!!I will get started on that well if I can get it to look fairly realistic. I have seen them on how to sites but seemed complicated. Surely I can figure out a well and have it set off slightly on the trail!

Hib, I haven't seen that movie but I am going to try and find it, thank you. I have a site planned that kind of sounds like it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

PeeWeePinson said:


> ...Hib, I haven't seen that movie but I am going to try and find it, thank you. I have a site planned that kind of sounds like it.


*Ravenous* is a good one! I watched it last week.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone have a link to that? I have not seen that one, I think.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm trying to find the link to the how-to for building a well out of a trash can, but it ain't easy.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for your help Girl! I am looking around too.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

HOT DAMN....I found it!

http://www.lotharslair.com/the_well.htm

FINALLY!


----------

